# How best to go about Dog Walking business?



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I helped set up a dog walking business for my partner a little while ago and in the new year I will also be walking full time.
Currently my partner is self employed but I wondered if anyone knew whether I should also register as self employed or whether it would make more sense to register the business as a partnership? He currently keep all records and declares all income for tax but I want to make sure that me joining him isn't going to reduce his allowances.

When self employed there's obviously benefits by claiming some expenses back but once we're working together the expenses will be shared. Does this mean that it's better to put in joint "business" expenses or does it make more sense just to be two self employed people and split the expenses which would also mean that as individuals we don't pay tax on the first £7475.00.

Basically what I'm asking is, for tax purposes, is it better to be two self employed people or a partnership that declares business expenses?

If anyone has any experience of this I'd be very grateful.


----------

